
Vim Movement Shortcuts Wallpaper - sasvari
http://naleid.com/blog/2010/10/04/vim-movement-shortcuts-wallpaper/
======
tednaleid
I don't disagree with any of the comments about missing things in my
wallpaper. There are many more ways to accomplish movement within Vim beyond
this image.

Available space, both on the screen as well as in a beginner's brain, was my
primary motivator for limiting what I put in the image. When I created it, the
vast majority of Vim shortcut wallpapers and cheat-sheets all had an order of
magnitude more commands on it that I think often scares off beginners. With
that in mind, I tried to limit the commands to those who's primary use was
easy to visualize spatially from the "center" of the screen (plus a few really
useful extras).

That way, if you know you want to get to something "below" your current cursor
position, you can just scan through the 10 commands represented to see which
one fits.

~~~
gizzlon
good idea!

Maybe there could be several wallpapers based on experience etc., so as you
train and become better, some movements & commands could be taken out and
others added.

------
phzbOx
Looking at this wallpaper, I've just realized that everything on it was
already in my muscle memory. Ironically, two weeks ago, I've switched to
Emacs. It was the best decision I've ever made: I've got everything Awesome
with Emacs, and thanks to vim-mode, I've got my favorite editor :)

~~~
gizzlon
_two weeks ago .. It was the best decision I've ever made_

How do you know if it has only been 2 weeks?

I always see these kind of statements "after 15 years of X I switched to Y 3
days ago, and it's great! Y does not have any of the flaws I spent 15 years to
discover in X"

~~~
phzbOx
Well, to make a long story short, I've tried dozen of editors and my favorite,
by far, was vim. But I hate vimscript and the programming interface. Everytime
I had to configure/code something was really a pain for me. And I tried Emacs
in the past but didn't like it that much.

But then, I _got_ it. And I realized Emacs was really what I wanted.. it's
just that I didn't want the "default" Emacs that lots of people use. And, as a
matter of fact, I truly enjoy Lisp.

It's a little bit like if you've been with a girl for a couple of months and
then you meet someone new. And, in a matter of seconds, you _know_ that this
one is smarter, prettier and will make you way happier.

And, I know it's the case with Emacs, even if it's been only a couple of days
because I've got _everything_ I liked from Vim.. but, add to that all the
extraordinary features of Emacs. So.. what did I like from Vim? The editor,
the plugins, the community and how fast it was. I hate VimScript but I love
what the Vim community has done with it. I'm just thinking about fuzzy
searching in files, the kill ring paste, surrounds, autocomplete, etc. But,
guess what, all those things _are_ in my Emacs now.

It's a little bit like if Emacs was a superset of Vim. You can make it
identical if you want.. or even more minimal. When I understood that I could
delete all Emacs keybinding and just configure it as I wanted, this is when I
_got_ it.

~~~
tanoku
Hm. What Vim emulation mode are you using on Emacs? Last time I tried to
switch, I found that all of the available vi-modes were clunky and missing a
lot of Vim motions I use all the time.

~~~
phzbOx
Hey, somehow my reply didn't worked a few days ago; I'll rewrite it then.

I've been using vim-mode which I find quite nice. Of course, nothing is
_perfect_ but this is far from being clunky. I like the philosophy behind it
of taking the good part of vim but letting the good things of emacs. Also,
_everything_ from that mode is customezable. For instance, you can bind new
stuff in virtual mode, normal mode, insert mode.. so you really get back in
the vim philosophy.

Seriously, without that plugin, I wouldn't have made it to emacs. For some
reasons, I was writing "j" and "k"s everywhere and was highly unproductive
without it. Now, I really like the feel of it. I've got my vim keybinding but
I still feel like using emacs with its philosophy.

------
wunki
Great work on the shortcuts, the wallpaper wasn't my style though. Hope you
don't mind, but I created a minimalistic version on a dark background.

<http://c.wunki.org/At52>

P.S: Don't know where I got this squared background from anymore, so, sorry
for no attribution..

~~~
tednaleid
I like it! I released the source file in the post so that people could tweak
the image to their tastes (either the background if they didn't like the
gradient) or the commands if they'd rather see other information.

------
loganlinn
The layout conceptualizes well.

Except one minor gotcha: `Fx` then `,` will actually find the _next_ x, since
`,` reverses the direction of last character search, and `F` was already going
backwards. But I can see how those movement commands are hard to fit into this
layout :)

------
artursapek
Very nice, I'm learning Vim right now and appreciate this.

However, _I also find it useful to set my MacVim window to be slightly
transparent so that I can see the shortcuts through the window if I need to._

When trying to remember/memorize anything, it's mentally helpful to not have
it anywhere in sight when reciting it. I was taught this forever by a drawing
class I once took where we were instructed to do draw a nude model with our
back to him/her, only turning around once every minute or two. Same idea I
think :) For this reason I'll keep this bookmarked but I don't think it would
be good as a wallpaper.

------
grayrest
Missing:

\- Text Objects - :help text-object

\- Not a true motion, but ctrl-i/o are very handy. :help ^i

\- Remember that % searches forward on the same line to matching bracket so d%
at the beginning of a function call deletes the entire call

\- surround.vim plus the following keymap is the bee's knees(use like `s"[`
for surround string with []):

    
    
        nmap s      ysi
        nmap S      ysa
        nmap s$     ys$
        nmap sv     gvs

------
potomak
cool, but I'd like it more minimal, can you post also the PSD project?

Update: I've found the source here <https://bitbucket.org/tednaleid/vim-
shortcut-wallpaper/src>

------
mgutz
Cool. Looks like M is missing for the middle of the screen.

------
marmich
It would be nice to have a simple online tool that would add those vim
keyboard shortcuts to any image. I don't want to change my wallpaper.

~~~
tednaleid
There's a transparent png file in the source files that I've got out on
bitbucket ([https://bitbucket.org/tednaleid/vim-shortcut-
wallpaper/src/t...](https://bitbucket.org/tednaleid/vim-shortcut-
wallpaper/src/tip/vim-shortcuts2560x1600_transparent.png), the white letters
don't show up on bitbucket's white background), you can take that file and
overlay it on top of another image in pretty much any image editor easily.

------
whichdan
Very nice. Looks good with a low opacity terminal.

------
r0s
Someone should make a game with those controls hard-coded to help us learn.

~~~
Derbasti
You mean, like a first person shooter with HJKL instead of WASD?

Kind of reminds me of the old days when I had a really hard time switching
from keyboard-only arrow key controls to WASD and mouse in the game Unreal.
Unintuitive as hell, but certainly worth it in the long run ;-)

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Most FPS's will let you totally remap the keys however you wish. I think I
tried HJKL in Quake once, but my fingers never really got the hang of it in
that context (plus, WASD puts you in easy reach of the modifier keys, which
are better targets for action keys wrt gaming)

------
naveens
Missing Ctrl-E and Ctrl-Y (Scrolling with no change in cursor position)

